# Porn addicted husband, now livecam and sexdate sites



## 2BEE_or_ not2BEE

I found this site by googling "I hate my wife for hating my porn" and I found out that you can't dredge up old threads even if it applies to your subject. So I have started a new thread here. I am the hated wife, my husband hates me for snooping and discovering his porn addiction and not only did I find that but I also found him talking to women online. He hates me for snooping and I can somewhat understand that, but I can barely communicate my message here for his walking past me to see what I'm doing on the computer. I suppose he either thinks I'm getting even or snooping on him through my own computer...whatever...he has a problem that I cannot solve and he will not admit to.

I knew he watched porn before we married, but we didn't live together before marriage due to my daughter, I want my daughter to be a self supporting individual therefore I never lived with my boyfriend (now husband) before marriage. Additionally, I wanted MY time to be MY time with my daughter (after divorce with her father), I had shut down for so long during the marriage with her father that I really needed sole focus on my relationship with my daughter after I divorced her father. So I never lived with or had my daughter around my boyfriends or the man who is now my husband. My point is, I knew he watched porn before we were married but I wasn't with him all the time and I figured that's just what grown men do when they don't have a woman in their bed at night.. so I figured a man gotta do what a man gotta do and I didn't think that much about it... 

I first looked into what my husband was looking at by looking at his browsing history shortly before moving in and marrying him. I wanted to make sure it wasn't child porn or anything since my daughter was now 13 yrs old. I was shocked at the amount of nudity viewing of women he did on a daily basis but there wasn't any child stuff in there. I was so upset the night I saw this, I left his house and went home to my apartment even though I planned to spend the night. I told myself later that I had over-reacted and he was a good man to me... to be continued...I don't trust sitting here typing for an hour if it doesn't post correctly...so I will continue once this thread post...


----------



## Slipping

2BEE_or_ not2BEE said:


> I found this site by googling "I hate my wife for hating my porn" and I found out that you can't dredge up old threads even if it applies to your subject. So I have started a new thread here. I am the hated wife, my husband hates me for snooping and discovering his porn addiction and not only did I find that but I also found him talking to women online. He hates me for snooping and I can somewhat understand that, but I can barely communicate my message here for his walking past me to see what I'm doing on the computer. I suppose he either thinks I'm getting even or snooping on him through my own computer...whatever...he has a problem that I cannot solve and he will not admit to.
> 
> I knew he watched porn before we married, but we didn't live together before marriage due to my daughter, I want my daughter to be a self supporting individual therefore I never lived with my boyfriend (now husband) before marriage. Additionally, I wanted MY time to be MY time with my daughter (after divorce with her father), I had shut down for so long during the marriage with her father that I really needed sole focus on my relationship with my daughter after I divorced her father. So I never lived with or had my daughter around my boyfriends or the man who is now my husband. My point is, I knew he watched porn before we were married but I wasn't with him all the time and I figured that's just what grown men do when they don't have a woman in their bed at night.. so I figured a man gotta do what a man gotta do and I didn't think that much about it...
> 
> I first looked into what my husband was looking at by looking at his browsing history shortly before moving in and marrying him. I wanted to make sure it wasn't child porn or anything since my daughter was now 13 yrs old. I was shocked at the amount of nudity viewing of women he did on a daily basis but there wasn't any child stuff in there. I was so upset the night I saw this, I left his house and went home to my apartment even though I planned to spend the night. I told myself later that I had over-reacted and he was a good man to me... to be continued...I don't trust sitting here typing for an hour if it doesn't post correctly...so I will continue once this thread post...


To say all men watch porn when theyre lonely at night, sounds a bit like your trying to make excuses for him?


----------



## WallaceBea

If you didn't feel comfortable with what he was viewing online, then why did you marry him? It isn't really fair to be bringing this up much later when you knew about his behavior before marrying him. 

My husband watches porn and it doesn't bother me, because his behavior isn't affecting our relationship in a negative way. We both agree it is healthy to masturbate on our own time and have a relationship with ourselves, in addition to having a healthy sex life with each other. 

Do you and your husband have sex? Do you enjoy it? 

Have you apologized for snooping and talked to your husband about how you feel?


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano

Ashalicious said:


> If you didn't feel comfortable with what he was viewing online, then why did you marry him? It isn't really fair to be bringing this up much later when you knew about his behavior before marrying him.
> 
> My husband watches porn and it doesn't bother me, because his behavior isn't affecting our relationship in a negative way. We both agree it is healthy to masturbate on our own time and have a relationship with ourselves, in addition to having a healthy sex life with each other.
> 
> Do you and your husband have sex? Do you enjoy it?
> 
> Have you apologized for snooping and talked to your husband about how you feel?


I have to disagree a little bit. I think that in a marriage the idea of snooping is overblown. In a marriage I don't think things should be hidden. So if I access porn. He should know. If he found out I would not consider it an invasion of my privacy as he is my husband.

However, if he started pinpointing my every move and questioning me as to why I was 3 minutes late to getting home that is different.

While porn may be healthy in your relationship, it can become an addiction to others and they will replace their desire for their SO to the fantasy of being with others. 

Anything can become an addictive behavior when it is used to replace dealing with something. There are those of us who can use our phones just as phones and those of us who use it to escape from reality. Porn can be either used to rub on out when the other is not there, or it can be used to replace the other.


----------



## OLDERMARRIEDCOUPLE

2BEE_or_ not2BEE said:


> I found this site by googling "I hate my wife for hating my porn" and I found out that you can't dredge up old threads even if it applies to your subject. So I have started a new thread here. I am the hated wife, my husband hates me for snooping and discovering his porn addiction and not only did I find that but I also found him talking to women online. He hates me for snooping and I can somewhat understand that, but I can barely communicate my message here for his walking past me to see what I'm doing on the computer. I suppose he either thinks I'm getting even or snooping on him through my own computer...whatever...he has a problem that I cannot solve and he will not admit to.
> 
> I knew he watched porn before we married, but we didn't live together before marriage due to my daughter, I want my daughter to be a self supporting individual therefore I never lived with my boyfriend (now husband) before marriage. Additionally, I wanted MY time to be MY time with my daughter (after divorce with her father), I had shut down for so long during the marriage with her father that I really needed sole focus on my relationship with my daughter after I divorced her father. So I never lived with or had my daughter around my boyfriends or the man who is now my husband. My point is, I knew he watched porn before we were married but I wasn't with him all the time and I figured that's just what grown men do when they don't have a woman in their bed at night.. so I figured a man gotta do what a man gotta do and I didn't think that much about it...
> 
> I first looked into what my husband was looking at by looking at his browsing history shortly before moving in and marrying him. I wanted to make sure it wasn't child porn or anything since my daughter was now 13 yrs old. I was shocked at the amount of nudity viewing of women he did on a daily basis but there wasn't any child stuff in there. I was so upset the night I saw this, I left his house and went home to my apartment even though I planned to spend the night. I told myself later that I had over-reacted and he was a good man to me... to be continued...I don't trust sitting here typing for an hour if it doesn't post correctly...so I will continue once this thread post...



It's been over a month. Any updates?
From a male perspective with some lay counseling (church).
I have never seen a porn addict that stayed away. Seen them try.
It's why I quit volunteering to help counsel.


----------

